# The Ultimate iPod Aux-in set up. (w Picts)



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

My in car audio set up is now complete.

Ingredient: iPod, Belkin TuneDok, Belkin iPod car charger, BMW Aux-in Kit, and Radio Shack stereo mini jack. :banana:


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh, BTW the TuneDok works with 3G iPods too.


----------

